# Hole for Thermometer Probes



## oldsmokerdude (Oct 26, 2018)

Just curious, have any of you drilled a hole in the side of you smoker to pass your temperature probes through? Seems this would be easier on the cords than passing them through the door and getting crimped every time you close it.

I'm thinking of a half inch or three quarter inch hole with a silicone grommet to soften the edges. Should I worry about smoke escaping? I would think the chimney would keep drawing the smoke up and out correctly, but perhaps the hole would allow air in that might affect the smoke? Anyone see any flaws in this plan?


----------



## rwilli (Oct 26, 2018)

You can purchase these ports on Amazon, Ebay and most BBQ stores:

http://a.co/d/30vBXFU


----------



## phathead69 (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't at all and it's my intent to do just that very shortly. I have to redo my exhaust to get out from under the pavillion edge, repaint, add firebricks to side of CC etc. One other is some small 3/16 or so holes for probe cables and weld shelf on for temp units to sit.


----------



## xray (Oct 26, 2018)

What kind of smoker do you have? I drilled holes in both my smokers. I haven’t had any issues. Even if a little escapes, I don’t consider it to be a big deal.

In my first smoker, a MB 40” propane, i drilled two holes and used the threaded nipples and hex nuts you find for old lamp parts. Pictured here:






When I got my OKJ Highland, I drilled one hole and used an SE connector. There is a rubber grommet inside the nut. Pictured here:






If I had the benefit of hindsight, I probably would have used the connector instead of using the threaded lamp rod on my propane one. That way I’d only have one hole.

I use a Maverick thermometer and could easily fit 3 probes through the rubber grommet.

As for an electric smoker, I can’t help you there but I probably wouldn’t recommend drilling a hole in the side. If I had one, I would just run the wires through the chimney/exhaust.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 26, 2018)

Weber also sells a grommet for smokers. I'm not sure what type of smoker you have but it has a weber kettle type of lid you can also just drill out a notch to let the probes pass thru easily. 

Chris


----------



## The Butt Man (Oct 26, 2018)

I’m going to have to do the same thing. I don’t like shutting the door on the cable, so the last few times I used it, I ran the cable out of the smoke stack. It did alright as long as the meat was towards the top. Otherwise the cable is to short.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2018)

I have holes drilled all over the place in my smokers, and it doesn't affect the smoke draw at all.
Al


----------



## ironhorse07 (Oct 27, 2018)

I have used the SE connectors and haven't had any problems.


----------

